# Help with a Show Name



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

I just got a new TB gelding and I need a show name for him. He's a dark bay/brown with two hind socks. I was thinking something related to coffee....but feel free to give any suggestions!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Is he registered?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Need a picture to pick a name!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Baileys Irish Crème

I don't like coffee.... A big bay w/ white socks... 

You could steal from a tv show... "facts of life"...."happy days"...."one day at a time"...

I don't know....

How about.... "DeCaf"...


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Is he registered?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is registered - but his registered name is dumb - Me Gusta La Guska - which means I like the goose (I think)

Let me see if I can do a pic...


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Is it a schooling show or a rated or recognized show?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

He'll start at the local shows - but could possibly go on to rated


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

What's his barn name? Nice looking boy too!


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

waresbear said:


> What's his barn name? Nice looking boy too!



Thanks - his barn name is Vinny (but I'm not a fan of that either!) He just came in today, so I don't feel too bad changing it up


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

If he's registered you show under the registered name. 

You don't HAVE to in non-recognized shows, but if you end up wanting to seriously show, horses must be registered with the USEA using their registered name, and shown under their registered name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Vin Diesel!


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Barista, Venti, Esspresso, Gelato, Mocha, Double Double, Coffee Liqueur


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

waresbear said:


> Vin Diesel!


I totally thought about that - he's pretty hot, though - my hubby might object to me riding Vin Diesel


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> If he's registered you show under the registered name.
> 
> You don't HAVE to in non-recognized shows, but if you end up wanting to seriously show, horses must be registered with the USEA using their registered name, and shown under their registered name.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm not planning on eventing him, and I think (correct me if I'm wrong) that USEF doesn't require you to use the registered name


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

kadenandellasmom said:


> I totally thought about that - he's pretty hot, though - my hubby might object to me riding Vin Diesel


 
I am a sucker for using celebrity names for horses, but your horse definitely suits his barn name, he looks Vinnie-ish!


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

ponypile said:


> Barista, Venti, Esspresso, Gelato, Mocha, Double Double, Coffee Liqueur


I like Venti...


----------



## Jensride (Feb 9, 2013)

Hmm...I always base the show name off registered name ,you could work with his-like Me Gusta Latte- or insert something clever)lol )Or
"Cup of Joe"
"Mocha express" * my fav!
0r 
"Spill the beans" ( if you like silly
"Jumpin Java"


Hope sparked some ideals !!!


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

Jensride said:


> Hmm...I always base the show name off registered name ,you could work with his-like Me Gusta Latte- or insert something clever)lol )Or
> "Cup of Joe"
> "Mocha express" * my fav!
> 0r
> ...



oh - I love Spill the Beans!


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

My appologies I meant USEF. 

The way I understand GR1102 and 1105 is that you do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> My appologies I meant USEF.
> 
> The way I understand GR1102 and 1105 is that you do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



This is what I found:
4. Horses competing in divisions restricted to a particular breed may be recorded
with the Federation under any name but if registered in a Breed Registry, the registered name must also be given.

Sounds like you can use a different name, but need to provide the registered name as well?


----------



## Jensride (Feb 9, 2013)

Yea- Spill the beans is cute, he's very handsome by the way


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Absolutely. Especially if you want to compete in USDF or USHJA, not to mention local organizations or breed (either registry or classes) all names, on all cards must match, otherwise you loose out on rankings, points, end of year awards etc.

For instance I show my young stock in dressage suitability classes. My babies have to be first breed registered, and then USEF, and USDF registered. To maximized points and awards they are also registered with USEF PHR and as yearlings USEA FEH. All of these names must match, and each org needs the other orgs Horse id #.

My weanling won 3 National titles this past year based on an accumulation of scores and points. If I used his barn name when registering with say USEF, his registered name with USDF, the names don't match his breed papers, so he is eliminated from the rankings, and due to a paperwork issue, HD no longer would be recognized/be qualified as the National Champion.

I know USEF PHR not only requires registered names only but requires papers and DNA sampling with registered name.

Show names are fun to create when registering and awesome to hear over the loud speakers when you win, but they serve a hugely serious purpose when you start competing at a serious level.

So if you're just doing schooling shows and non-recognized play dates I like: Veni Vidi Vici
Latin for: I came, I saw, I conquered 

Veni, vidi, vici - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

But if you're competing at recognized level, stick to the registered name. 

Hope this helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighFlyer (Mar 9, 2013)

Ones with coffee:

Coffee And Cigarettes 

Coffee At Corey's

Coffee Beans

Coffee Break

Coffee For A Dancer

Coffee For One

Coffee Morning

Coffee Time
_________________

Ones I thought you might like:

Bay of Thunder

Be my Bay

Believe in a Dream

Bayside's Black Night

Bayside Beach

Bayside Conquistador

Above and Beyond

Beyond Bay

I will do more with the name Vinny if you plan on keeping his name!


----------



## kadenandellasmom (May 20, 2012)

I forgot to update - show name is Spilled the Beans, barn name Venti  thanks for all the help!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HighFlyer (Mar 9, 2013)

kadenandellasmom said:


> I forgot to update - show name is Spilled the Beans, barn name Venti  thanks for all the help!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Aw okay - sorry I didn't post sooner; I joined today. Venti and Spilled The Beans are great names. Good luck.


----------

